
Show HN: H4ck 1t, multiplayer hacking game - tulsidas
http://gateway.h4ck1t.com/
======
JasonSage
Congrats on launching!

I'll be honest, when I clicked and got a login page I thought "is this what
we're supposed to hack?" ;)

I second the recommendation below to add some pictures or a video to show what
you're getting into. A lot of people will not register a new account when they
don't know what they're getting.

~~~
tulsidas
I want the game to have a "this is not a game" feel in the sense that it has
no points, bonuses, levels, so that the player, even thou it's obvious that it
is a game, feels like a real hacker.

But you have a point, and I will add some info to the login page. Thanks for
the feedback!

~~~
BWStearns
Second the "ok let's get through this login page" instinct haha. I'd be
curious to see how many people were trying basic sql injections thinking they
were playing the game already.

~~~
AtheistOfFail
I just tried "admin:admin" and "admin:password" and "root:root" and
"root:password" just instinctively.

The site reminded me of "hackthissite"

~~~
shermanyo
but did you try:

    
    
        password' OR 'a'='a  
      

:P

------
tulsidas
Side project that I've been working on and off for the last... 6 years maybe.
Hope you enjoy it!

~~~
jarnix
I've just created an account and begin to try this game.

You should maybe (I know, it's boring) put some pictures or a video to show
what it's all about.

And congrats BTW :)

------
dorianm
Pretty cool, here is an hash cracker in Ruby for the lazy:

    
    
        a = [2, 15, 11, 22, 16, 3, 6, 21]; c = 72; while (b = a.shuffle.sample(rand(a.size)); b.inject(&:+) != c); end; p b

~~~
tulsidas
haha, this should be considered cheating, but since you are "hacking it", it's
fine :D

~~~
BWStearns
lol I thought that it was expected to write ancillary software to solve the
hacking games.

~~~
babuskov
I contemplated making a game like that. Never got around to it.

~~~
agentultra
Try hackmud :)

------
napsterbr
Hey tulsidas, great work on the game, looks great. I'm the author of Hacker
Experience ([https://hackerexperience.com](https://hackerexperience.com)), an
open source RTS MMO location-based hacking simulation. We are open for
suggestions and contributions. If you'd like to talk a little bit about these
games (I'm a big fan of them) and other stuff, please drop me a line.

------
clifanatic
Level One: Hack into this fictitious bank's web site and transfer all the
funds to this fictitious account. I know the web site looks real, right down
to the correct URL, but that's just part of the game. For real.

~~~
tulsidas
:D

------
jweather
Either get rid of the sounds or have some in the beginning with a chance to
turn them off. Playing a sound on step 5 of the tutorial when a hash fails is
not cool - I almost jumped out of my chair.

I might come back when it doesn't take 15 seconds of thinking every time I
click a button.

------
jsingleton
FYI there's a summary and video on the root domain:
[https://h4ck1t.com](https://h4ck1t.com)

Edit:

Turn your speakers down when you play the video if you don't like modem
sounds.

This game looks fun. Reminds me a little of Uplink from 2001
([https://www.introversion.co.uk/uplink/](https://www.introversion.co.uk/uplink/)).

~~~
tulsidas
Glad you like it! Uplink is one of the (many) sources of inspiration for this
game

------
drhayes9
Sweet game! Congrats on the launch. I'll definitely be playing more.

Would love to get a writeup about the tech and the game design
decisions/tradeoffs you've made along the way.

~~~
tulsidas
Thanks! Glad you like it.

Good idea, I'll write a blog post about this.

------
mayli
This reminds me a retro-hack-game:
[http://telehack.com/](http://telehack.com/)

Telehack is also a multiplayer hack game featuring tons of BBS systems,
simulated uunet hosts, and a chat room. Available via http or telnet.

You are welcome to `finger mayli@telehack.com`.

------
prashnts
Love the interface and the ~~game~~ as well! Perhaps HN influx made the server
slow but I am having fun.

------
loganbertram
I imagine you must have seen it and drawn some inspiration, but
[https://www.hackthissite.org/](https://www.hackthissite.org/) was a favorite
of mine. Made an account and checking it out. Thanks!

------
Cafey
Hey love the style!

I went through 4 steps of the tutorial and I found myself wanting to do more
so good job! I'll try a bit more on lunch break :)

~~~
tulsidas
thanks! really excited to hear you like it!

any questions or feedback feel free to PM me

~~~
Cafey
I am curious, the IPs throughout the game are IPv6 syntax but I have yet to
see an IP with hex chars in it. Are there use for the IPv6 later on?

I was confused as to why 4.1.5.3.2 wasn't working until I noticed the use of
":".

------
korethr
Interesting. The Uplink inspiration is a plus in my book.

However, this manages to hard-lock Firefox so thoroughly that I can't even
switch out of X11 to another VT to try to kill firefox, leaving the only
option to reboot.

I'll fiddle with it later to find out what's causing that.

------
calebm
Hey, cool idea. I like the first few minutes of play. I like the
retro/wargames/hacker look :)

------
emerongi
Played SlaveHack as a kid. This seems pretty similar. Cool project, will see
how it compares.

~~~
jotato
slavehack was awesome!

------
alexdumitru
Looks like HN hugged it too hard.

~~~
tulsidas
hehe, indeed! but it was just me deploying a quick fix, it's back now!

------
KiDD
I like it but you must be getting hammered... everything loads painfully slow

~~~
tulsidas
indeed! :)

------
jweather
Stuck on step 8, failed to crack the "pass" thing once (what do I even do
there?) and now it says "No route to 01:55:53:35:13" which is the IP I
discovered and NMAPped. Now what?

~~~
tulsidas
check here for info on how to crack the password vulnerability:
[http://gateway.h4ck1t.com/man/nmap/PASS](http://gateway.h4ck1t.com/man/nmap/PASS)

you lost that node, you'll need to run netscan and try again with another one

------
BWStearns
Anyone know if you can actually type for the PASS and ARP minigames? The
keypad is killing me (and I'm a few minutes away from getting another shot
lol)

~~~
BWStearns
Found answer (frustratingly): no you cannot.

------
tulsidas
new gateway (game server) opened!
[http://gateway2.h4ck1t.com](http://gateway2.h4ck1t.com)

------
dwaxe
This was very fun. I finished all the levels and I also discovered the secret
ones. :O

------
johnnycarcin
this is awesome, really like the ui. as others mentioned, the only thing i'd
suggest is to add a little "about" section or something on the front page to
let people know what they are getting into :)

~~~
tulsidas
will do, thanks for the feedback! hope you enjoy the game

------
desci
The best part is the fact that there is a new user's tutorial in place.

------
martincerdeira
Congratz!! Awesome game! =)

~~~
tulsidas
thanks! hope you like it!

------
shashwat986
We killed it, guys! Just went down for me.

~~~
tulsidas
I was redeploying a quick fix, it's back!

~~~
desci
"Everybody has a testing environment. Some people are lucky enough enough to
have a totally separate environment to run production in."
[https://twitter.com/stahnma/status/634849376343429120](https://twitter.com/stahnma/status/634849376343429120)

------
kangus
Any chance you'd release the source?

------
AtheistOfFail
Feels like slavehack in a way.

------
gauthamilango
Registration closed :(

------
FezVrasta
Registrations closed?

------
defgeneric
Status 500... did somebody hack it?

Edit/spez: nevermind, it's back

------
desci
erm.

where is the source code?

